# Crab Pots for Kayaks



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Recently I heard some of you guys talking about crab pots specially made for the Kayak Fisherman.

I can't remember where you said you saw them?

I would like to get a couple as I head they were compact yet are able to catch crabs. I would love to throw some in next time I do an estuary fish.

Any ideas people?

Cheers


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh please, someone spill, I thought of crabbing myself but the nets are just a tad too big.

'crabbing myself' doesn't sound right, but you know what I mean. :shock:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I just use crab pots from BCF*, I put one in the tank well and then come back for the other one.If you wanted to be really clever you could make a frame out of pvc that slotted into your scuppers and there's no chance they would fall off.

* I got four for $60, for some reason they are $70 for one here in NZ.Yes I am a tight b*stard and customs held me for an hour when I came home.

Still worth it though.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Raumati are you saying you took your smelly crabpots in the cabin with you back to NZ!!! Did they do the spray the air thing after you arrived and departed!!!


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i've found in the recent Fishing world mag has a bit on a T-pot collapsible crap trap and it is a compact size that can fit in your kayak hatch. look at http://www.gusvenessfishing.com.au/gvconstruct.htm. the site seem to be having some problems but yeah. not sure on price or anything.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Nah they were new and they wouldn't let me bring them in the cabin, I bought my halcos in though.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

I SEEN the t-pots at procatch milan said he had a bunch coming the ideal things for kayaks they sell for about $30 i have put my order in for 4 
mark


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Matt and I just stand the run o the mill crab pot up on edge in the rear tank well beside the obligatory milk crate and no problem. I can carry two or three that way and your only going to dump them when you start fishing anyway. We set them in the area of fishing and then come back and check them every now and then.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Get the crab pots that are like a brick (a rectangular prism) when they're baited and ready.
They fold up and can be easily transported!
They catch lots of crabs, they just need to be put in the right spot!!!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

How do you guys handle the crabs when retrieving the nets, do you drop them straight into an esky, or leave them in the net to handle when back on shore ?

Crab loose between my legs on a yak could be very unpleasant, really would have a bad dose of crabs then :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

handle back on shore.......muddy got my finger once......never let them near tender parts....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> If you are really interest in catching a few crabs you should meet up with Paul (are-we-ther-yet).
> 
> Apparently Joe (the dog from Maroon camping ground) has been itching & complaining about crabs ever since Paul left.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

